

Tell HN: the iPad is hot in small businesses - petervandijck

http://techpinions.com/the-ipad-is-hot-in-small-business/2668<p>There must be startup opportunities there.
======
petervandijck
Clickable [http://techpinions.com/the-ipad-is-hot-in-small-
business/266...](http://techpinions.com/the-ipad-is-hot-in-small-
business/2668)

------
treo
I wonder, why haven't you just submitted it as a url?

